# Accessibility Beyond the Requirements



## jar546 (Apr 16, 2019)

OK I have a good one here and looking for some guidance and information.  Here is the scenario.

A high rise condo has an owner that now lacks the ability to open the entrance door to the condo.  It apparently meets the requirements of ADA for pull.  She has asked the condo association to change the entrance to push button access but they refuse unless she pays for it.  More info as it becomes available.
Thoughts?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 16, 2019)

She should pay for it and the association maintains it IMH. Similar to what may be needed in a "B" adaptable apartment the tenant is responsible for the improvements.
Maybe she can get this and be the only one who will benefit from her purchase
https://news.byu.edu/news/byu-stude...ce-automatically-opens-doors-wheelchair-users


----------



## JPohling (Apr 16, 2019)

It should be allowed at her cost


----------



## VillageInspector (Apr 24, 2019)

I believe in New York state Condo boards are not allowed to deny such a request however as others have stated the condo board does not have to incur the cost


----------



## BLangley (Apr 24, 2019)

That sounds like a straight up Reasonable Modification and should be allowed at her expense, unless state/local law shifts the cost to the association.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 24, 2019)

Spot on !


----------



## steveray (Apr 25, 2019)

Is the door fire rated? Just had a peer ask me a similar question where someone had a mobility issue but the unit door is rated which complicates things, but Lori might know of a solution, I have never seen an automatic operator on a fire door....Interlock with F/A to fail secure?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 25, 2019)

Maybe only if on an interior corridor?


----------

